# 989 acers Marion County QDM Club, still has openings.



## Mad Racks (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking for responsible, ethical and family-oriented sportsmen. Harvest deer, turkey and other small game. Land is pine, hardwoods, creeks with beaver ponds and swamps. Primitive camping on property, RV camp ground just 2.5 miles from lease on Hwy 41. Membership  $600.00. For more imfo call between 7pm-10pm and ask for Madison 706-681-3202.


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 1, 2005)

Good morning.. How many members are there now???


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello Dan7347, At this time only 9 members. Possible 3 more not possitive until they pay. Membership total set at 18. Call for imfo.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 3, 2005)

*Marion County QDM Club -  Working on food plots.*

We turned ground on 8 plots 8-1-05 and plan to turn 4 to 6 more soon. Fert and plant late Aug. Memberships filling fast,just a few left. Showing property Sunday to 6 more. Call to set time + day to see property. Looking good for this season.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 9, 2005)

Update on membership drive, 3 jioned this past weekend. Need 5 more. Still time to jion and scout. Planting plots 8-28 and 9-4. We are testing several seed blends and mixing some ourself. Looking forward to outcome. Good luck and get the BIG BOY.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 17, 2005)

Only 3 memberships left. Showing property this weekend. Call or pm your # and i'll call you on my dime. Hurry and get in on the ground floor of this new and growing club.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## hunterdaddy (Aug 20, 2005)

hey,are going to try and get up there just lost wife's sister tonight at 10pm   .......please call me or pm to see if i can still come up just been a bad time this week but wife wants to still try to get in


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 22, 2005)

hunterdaddy, sent you a pm.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 25, 2005)

Still have 3 openings. Call or pm, still showing property till all are gone.


----------



## Mad Racks (Aug 29, 2005)

Still have openings, planting next weekend. Looking forward to meeting you folks that replied.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 2, 2005)

Planting this weekend and showing property. Season opens soon, hope it rains soon. Looks like a good season, still have 3 memberships open.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 7, 2005)

Need Rain !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 14, 2005)

Still need rain and still have 3 openings.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 22, 2005)

Only 2 left now.


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 4, 2005)

*Opennings  ???????*

Still have 2 opennings.  PM for more info.


----------



## Mad Racks (Oct 25, 2005)

300WIN, sent PM.


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 28, 2005)

*openings?*

Hey Ipm you but have not gotten a response. The club sounds good. Still have an opening? Is it a QDM club? And how about guest that are family? I have no wife or kids but I try to take my Dad about twice a year, he has only harvested 2 deer in his life and I would love for him to get a big one! Thanks email me at chambers270@hotmail.com or pm me Chris


----------



## redneck2005 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey Guys, My SOn and I are looking for a club for 2006. He is 15 and loves to hunt everything. If I keep him in the woods, I stays out of trouble. Do you have two openings left?
Thanks


----------

